# Forgot to post, rabbit with 9.5 steel



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Rabbit headshot with my purple heart revolution and 9.5 mm steel from about 45 feet. Single tbg 1 inch straight cut. Chest shot didn't stop yet was on the verge of dying so a headshot that missed the brain yet hit a nerve so I had to finish quickly. Things like this happen time to hit the catchbox so I can get better.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice bunny.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Was a big bunny I agree


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice Hunting ! Too bad that the pictures are a bit blurry !


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice rabbit!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

